# 12v inverter



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi just came across this mains inverter and wandered if any one has tried one just seems to be to cheap at £26 for a 1000w contineus inverter


barry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Which inverter?

Peter


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

sorry

it is one i have seen on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professio...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item4ade03ec3e

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seem to be good value, but you never know, if it's you first one, just consider where you mount it, bearing in mind the plug will have a cable to accommodate, I fitted mine and couldn't get the plug in, so had to either strip the inverter to re-orientate the socket or move the unit, I chose the former.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ohm's Law

W=VxI

I=W/V

say 600W drain

= 50A

No *** lighter plug/socket will handle that sort of current.

Don't even think of using that supplied lead/plug.

Wire direct to the battery using the minimal length of that thick (or thicker) cable.

With a fuse in the +ve as close at practicable to the battery terminal.

Hope I'm not teaching grandma to suck anything!!


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks a bargain BUT I have a 600w on my boat and its nearly twice as big, so how can this small one be so powerful?

What is the difference between pure and modified sine wave keep it simple


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

I bought similar,£81.99,from Chinese ebayer.so far so good.wired direct to lb's.even ran 240 volt electric drill from it.just re. its not pure sine so be wary if using laptop etc. :roll: jim m
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/290880133730-0-0/s-l140.jpg


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*inverter*

hi
thanks for all the comments
they are appreciated

generally i am pretty good at this sort of thing
and wiring direct to the battery with very heavy leads is what i propose i have a 110ah battery at the moment but may a
lso add a 130ah at a later date as i have a fairly new one that i have got hold of

my main concern is it likely to work ok as it does seem a little on the small side from what i have seen in the past

barry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

urbanracer said:


> Looks a bargain BUT I have a 600w on my boat and its nearly twice as big, so how can this small one be so powerful?
> 
> What is the difference between pure and modified sine wave keep it simple


I'd agree, it does look small for 1000W, even if it is modified sine wave.

Pure sine wave should be as good as the mains in your house.

Modified sine wave is usually a rounded off square wave, which is cheaper to produce, simpler electronics but isn't liked by many loads which have an inductive element in their input circuitry.

Peter


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

This is the kind of thing I wondered about when I posted the article "12volt socket wiring" There was a time the only thing used was the cig lighter itself but now there are so many things out there on the market, all saying 12 volt all with different rates of power needed, that you plug into that power socket. All these gadgets come with the same type of plug that you just push in but I just wonder how the wire that supplies the socket copes with this (or am I just a worrier) :?
Or am I missing something ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Modified sine way is usually a rounded off square wave,
> Peter


My understanding was a sine wave was a smooth wave with no straight sections, and modified was a effectively a squarish wave with the corners cut off.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No, you are not a worrier!

You have asked sensible questions.

In any and every electrical circuit there should be a fuse.

The purpose of the fuse - first and foremost - is to protect the wire from the socket (or load) to the supply.

Too much current, wire too thin and the wire heats up and can fail causing fire.

The fuse should be rated such that the wire in the fuse heats up and fails before that can happen.

(for simplicity I am discounting trips - which are just fancy fuses)

The *** socket should, and I repeat should, be wired with cable and a fuse such that it is protected from the above scenario.

I have noticed that the cable to most vehicle *** skts is surprisingly thin, given that most are fused at 10A or 15A.

Many people have no concept of the fact that ALL cable has some resistance.

Without that we would not have electric fires, kettles or irons!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most OEM ciggy lighter sockets are not suitable for much anyway, the van has a 180w version, but it is feeble and get's very hot, so I have changed mine for the type Andy has (techno100) , I've just got 3 more today to fit in the rear of the van, as they are also suitable to be fixed where a plug can dangle from it, as they don't easily pull out.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191203075999?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

It is a lot smaller than our 1000 watt Inverter. 

Steve & Ann_____________teensvan


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Modified sine wave will play havock with any induction loop charging systems ie Braun electric toothbrushes and some electric rechargeable shavers.


----------

